# Seaforth Armoury update & new HQ for 39 Canadian Brigade Group.



## Emilio (8 Aug 2013)

Seaforth Armoury updated and new HQ for the 39 Canadian Brigade Group.
By Jeremy Nuttall, 24 hour news Vancouver
http://vancouver.24hrs.ca/2013/08/07/seaforth-armoury-upgrade-officially-announced



> Six months after the project began, the federal government announced a $40-million project to upgrade the Seaforth Armoury in Vancouver.
> 
> The Department of National Defence made the announcement Wednesday, saying the upgrades will also result in the Jericho Armoury being relocated to the Seaforth location just on the south side of the Burrard Street Bridge.
> 
> ...


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (15 Aug 2013)

So I take it that this means all of the Jericho garrison is gone rather than a single building ? the last vestiges of RCAF Station Jericho Beach should be worth some $

answering my own question 

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/story/2013/08/15/bc-jericho-lands-sale.html



Edit: to answer my own question


----------



## Colin Parkinson (16 Aug 2013)

Uh the Seaforths are just going to love sharing with HQ......

What is the status of the Seaforth properties, I always thought the building and land was owned by the Association?


----------



## Gross (16 Aug 2013)

I'm pretty sure that all of the militia drill halls are owned by the DND.

Its not so bad, they're just sharing the lot. They still get separate buildings.


----------



## marshall sl (16 Aug 2013)

but they have to share the messes ugh!


----------



## chrisf (16 Aug 2013)

A militia unit sharing a parking lot with an HQ sucks...

They'll build the parking lot just big enough for the reasonable assumption that both groups will not typically be using it at the same time.

Suddenly  every arsehole in the HQ with a can of spray paint has a designated parking spot, that will never be occupied by their intended users on a parade night, so the parking lot is half empty, but you still can't find a spot to park. 

God forbid anyone park in spots belonging to 8-4 workers in the evening, lest ye bring down the great wrath of the parking nazis.


----------



## Staff Weenie (16 Aug 2013)

Many years ago I was the Health Services rep to the build project to ensure that 12 Fd Amb was included in the new armoury at the Seaforth site.  The plan they had come up with was insane.  They planned on putting a 13 story civilian apartment building on top of the rebuilt armoury.  They would use the money from the rent, and from the leases of civilian shop fronts along one side of the building to pay for the armoury.  The SMP parking was to be underground....  

I asked the Project Manager a few questions:

Did he realize that any person on DND property is liable to search? That would include all the civilians on the apartments...
What was their plan to ensure that no 'radicals' rented out apartments, endangering the security of the facility (it was just after 9/11)?
If a vehicle broke down in the underground parking, was the ceiling high enough to ensure a wrecker could get in and tow an HLVW out?

They had no answers, but hell, they were going forward because it was a 'great idea' that would be a model for future build projects.  I'm so glad it died a rightful death.


----------



## Robert0288 (16 Aug 2013)

This sounds like such a terrible idea on so many levels, it's unreal.


----------



## Messerschmitt (2 Oct 2014)

Did a search, couldn't find anything on here regarding this.

http://www.vancouversun.com/business/commercial-real-estate/Jericho+Lands+Vancouver+finally+sold+deal+develop+high+real+estate/10252565/story.html

http://www.vancitybuzz.com/2013/08/federal-government-approves-sale-of-jericho-garrison-lands/


----------



## Brad Sallows (2 Oct 2014)

It's an interesting idea that the "peoples" who made the land so valuable are not the "peoples" who get to claim the profits.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (2 Oct 2014)

I just hope that this sale doesn't mean the Jericho Garrison is going to be shut down and demolished.


----------



## daftandbarmy (2 Oct 2014)

RedcapCrusader said:
			
		

> I just hope that this sale doesn't mean the Jericho Garrison is going to be shut down and demolished.



That's been the plan all along and why they are spending a fortune renovating the Seaforth Armoury on Burrard St, which will house the Seaforths, Bde HQ and the Sigs.


----------



## Brad Sallows (5 Oct 2014)

I assume that the announcement of the sale means the move out of Jericho - which was at several points in time over the past 15+ years going to happen for sure - is going to happen for sure?


----------



## RedcapCrusader (5 Oct 2014)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> That's been the plan all along and why they are spending a fortune renovating the Seaforth Armoury on Burrard St, which will house the Seaforths, Bde HQ and the Sigs.



Right I had forgot about that project. 4 storey armoury, pretty snazzy. Will there be Quarters to accommodate overnight Res TRG?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (6 Oct 2014)

Brad Sallows said:
			
		

> I assume that the announcement of the sale means the move out of Jericho - which was at several points in time over the past 15+ years going to happen for sure - is going to happen for sure?



the negotiations with the FN were the main hurdle, now that is done, it's a matter of re-zoning and she is done.


----------



## Danjanou (16 Dec 2014)

marshall sl said:
			
		

> but they have to share the messes ugh!



Oh come on think of the opportunties this presents  >


----------

